# Preaching Genesis



## Curt (Oct 4, 2010)

I wonder if any of you have ever preached through Genesis. To those of you who may have done so, I ask if you have any suggestions. I am thinking of starting this endeavor sometime in the spring or summer of 2011.


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep. Here are some suggestions:

1. My favorite read was Nahum Sarna (Jewish), _Understanding Genesis_ - brief, excellent overview of major themes and back ground info.
2. Sarna's Jewish Publication Society commentary on Genesis - excellent for exegesis and for making us not take for granted the Christ-centered nature of the Old Testament. When I read his comments on Gen. 3:15, for example, I was more convicted to be able to prove and explain that Christ was its ultimate fulfillment.
3. Bruce Waltke, _Genesis_ - I found this helpful less and less as the book went on. He spends most of his time in the early chapters and peeters out by the time you get to Joseph.
4. Aalders, 2-volume commentary, _Genesis_ - excellent historical-grammatical exegesis from a Dutchman
5. Calvin - I always consult him
6. Chrysostom, _Homilies on Genesis_ - I loved this for the example he gives of how to attempt to preach the Old Testament in a culture that is foreign to its world. He's always concerned to apply the text as well. You won't agree with all of his applications, but at least it gets you stretching out your pastoral heart.
7. If all else fails, or when you're losing sight of it all as you are many chapters in, just listen to Joel Beeke's sermons on SermonAudio!


----------



## JBaldwin (Oct 4, 2010)

Our pastor preached through Genesis in 2009. He finished up early this year. Glad to hear someone else is going to give it a try. We are going through John now, and what we learned in Genesis was foundational.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes. It was the first book I preached, through 2007. Books:

- Helpful stuff in 'Paradise to Prison' by Prof John J. Davis

- Calvin, of course.

- Bishop Hall has some good contemplations on it.

- Also, a good, short overview and read is 'The Gospel in Genesis' by Henry Law.

- I appreciated 'The Book of Origins' by Phillip Eveson (in the EP study series).

General advice? I took a break in the middle of the book for a few weeks and preached something else. It can become heavy going, and it was good to return to the text refreshed.

Generally, though, I found that Genesis self-preaches. As a history book, it is fairly easy to divide up. What is not so easy is preaching on the longer passages, and also, depending on your congregation, deciding how much technical detail to give and how much to leave out. Because it really is fascinating, and we preachers tend to get fascinated, we have to get a grip on ourselves and remember that not everybody will be quite so interested in the dual meaning or hidden joke in some Hebrew, or the practices of Egyptian magicians (ok, that is Exodus, which I am preaching now, but the point is good!)


----------



## Curt (Oct 4, 2010)

dannyhyde said:


> Yep. Here are some suggestions:
> 
> 1. My favorite read was Nahum Sarna (Jewish), _Understanding Genesis_ - brief, excellent overview of major themes and back ground info.
> 2. Sarna's Jewish Publication Society commentary on Genesis - excellent for exegesis and for making us not take for granted the Christ-centered nature of the Old Testament. When I read his comments on Gen. 3:15, for example, I was more convicted to be able to prove and explain that Christ was its ultimate fulfillment.
> ...


 
Thank you, brother. Excellent list.

---------- Post added at 08:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:52 PM ----------




JonathanHunt said:


> Yes. It was the first book I preached, through 2007. Books:
> 
> - Helpful stuff in 'Paradise to Prison' by Prof John J. Davis
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Jonathan.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't qualify to answer per the terms of the OP, but Candlish on Genesis is stellar; the first two lectures in the book took my breath away.


----------



## Curt (Oct 4, 2010)

py3ak said:


> I don't qualify to answer per the terms of the OP, but Candlish on Genesis is stellar; the first two lectures in the book took my breath away.


 
I hereby confer upon you qualification to comment. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Oct 5, 2010)

I also can recommend Candlish "Studies in Genesis". And I have preached many sermons from that blessed portion of God's Word.


----------



## baron (Oct 5, 2010)

dannyhyde said:


> . Bruce Waltke, Genesis - I found this helpful less and less as the book went on. He spends most of his time in the early chapters and peeters out by the time you get to Joseph



This is good to know. His commentary was next on my to read list but maybe I will just put him away in a box.


----------

